
Create your own chat bot for Facebook and Slack today. No coding required - han_ma
Use Rebotify to create chat bot for Facebook, Slack, WeChat &amp; more. 5 minutes to build and launch your bot. No coding required. Build once, publish anywhere. Your bots work with Facebook, WeChat and Slack simultaneously. Create your own bot today, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rebotify.com. It is free.
======
tomw1808
If it is free, how do you sustain your company?

How can I, as a business which integrates with you solution, be sure you are
around in 6 months? Why should I spend my time on integrating with that?

~~~
han_ma
If your user conversations will hit more than 100,000 per month, please
contact us at team@rebotify.com. We have a premium service for you.

